# Can a puppy a cooked chicken carcase



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

We bit of advice please

I cooked a chicken for tea tonight is it ok to give our 18 week puppy the carcase and wings etc? 

Thanks in advance

Julie


That should say EAT a cooked chicken carcase lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Julie, I'm no expert but I would say No. The cooking process makes the bones too brittle and they could cause internal damage. It's ok if the chicken carcass or wings are raw but not cooked. Can you pull off the left over chicken breast meat and just give that.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's a no I'm afraid. Cooking the bones causes them to become brittle and could splinter. Only raw bones must be given to dogs and not weight bearing bones such as legs. A raw carcass or wings are ideal.  If you have a chat with your local butcher I am sure he would be happy to save some for you.

I always pick the last of the meat from the carcass to use as training treats and that is always popular with Daisy!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

NO!!! I would never give cooked bones they are brittle and splinter and can cause major problems If you get another chicken cut off what you want to eat and give the carcus and wings raw


----------



## jackiebailey (Sep 16, 2011)

hi NEVER give your puppy or adult dog chicken carcass or any of the bones dont give them lamb bones either as they splinter and will cause bad digestive problems. you can give them the meat of course! Hope this is of help.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

and a NO from me too.....


----------



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

3minicoopers said:


> Thanks for all the advice


oh don't feel bad, it's good that you checked first


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

NO from me too!! any bones that are cooked are no good


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very good to check!!! I didn't know before having a dog either


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

hi all .. i knew never to give cooked bones but not understanding the bit about the weight bearing (legs ) why can't you give those raw too ? 
ju x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

When is a good age to start giving 'poos raw chicken wings etc? We're having a BBQ tonight and I would love to give Vincent a raw chicken wing to chew on while we are eating (partially to stop him wanting to eat my sausages!!!!)


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

As far as I am aware you can start feeding raw from 8 weeks. A chicken wing is a good meal to start with as it is small and the bones are soft. If you are worried bash it up a bit first with a rolling pin or wooden mallet and hold it whilst you feed it to your puppy. I got Daisy when she was 5 months so can't comment too much on younger feeding experiences but there are plenty on here who can tell you what they did. 

Avoid weight bearing bones of all animals such as lamb, beef, pig, venison etc as they are too dense.  Some owners also avoid leg bones of chicken others dont but I would stick to wings in the beginning. If you switch to raw just feed chicken for the first couple of weeks and then introduce lamb bones or minces as an alternative. Green tripe is a fabulous food for dogs but stinks! If you can get past the smell your dog will love you!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So gave Vincent some chicken - ended up with a drumstcik which I smashed up a bit... he LOVED it! Took him half an hour to eat but he was at it non stop. I think he might be getting more in a few days


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's great!  I am glad he enjoyed it. That is one of the things I like about feeding meaty bones, they seem to really enjoy having a good chew and it keeps them occupied whilst you eat your dinner! If you need any advice just ask, I also have a raw feeding chart if you would like ideas for meals. x


----------

